# VSL + Dorico - Amazing Demo!



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 2, 2023)

Pretty awesome how good you can get a piece to sound in Dorico now with some well-crafted expression maps, the suppress playback feature for certain notation, the custom instructions for others, and a bit of piano roll fine tuning.


----------



## Bollen (Jan 3, 2023)

Impressive! In terms of the strings, I've had better results by always using the "divisi" strings (using the pitch bend trick) and a decent amount of humanization between them. That way you avoid the keyboard feeling and the problem that most string libraries have, which is they're too tight and perfect. Especially on runs...


----------



## swinkler (Jan 3, 2023)

Thanks for posting that. It showed up on my Home page today but forgot to listen. I'll have to watch it a few times to absorb what he's saying.


----------

